# Lets get some beer!!!



## StoicHouse (May 30, 2016)

I love beer... You love beer... We all love beer!  So what's the negatives of drinking? Binge drinking 's moderation, and chest beers.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2016)

hangovers. bout it i think


----------



## LeanHerm (May 31, 2016)

Yeah hangovers blow, and the fact beer makes us fat, other than that, it's okay with me.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 31, 2016)

just getting fat...I prefer whiskey and water if Im drinking 

Now on a hot day there is nothing like a good cold beer.


----------



## stonetag (May 31, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> just getting fat...I prefer whiskey and water if Im drinking
> 
> Now on a hot day there is nothing like a good cold beer.



Absolutely, cold beer hot day.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 31, 2016)

What's a hangover?

The only thing I don't care for is that my sleep quality goes to the gutter.

I wake up more tired than when I first went to sleep


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 31, 2016)

I found when I stopped drinking that sleep is effected the most. I thought I was getting rest but actually the sleep your getting sucks compared to sober sleep. I sleep less now and feel much more rested then when I would crash after a few beers


----------



## Iron1 (May 31, 2016)

1:1 water/alcoholic beverage will usually keep the hangovers at bay.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 31, 2016)

Don't be a pussy, just drink whiskey.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 31, 2016)

I drank a case of high life's and a shit load of fireballs Sat day and night. I feel like a million bucks.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 31, 2016)

Way too much beer over Memorial Day weekend.... Way too much


----------



## Beefcake (May 31, 2016)

Heinekin rocks!!!  They have 36 pack cans now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 31, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Heinekin rocks!!!  They have 36 pack cans now!!!!!!!!!!!



Know how I know you're gay?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Know how I know you're gay?



Cause he puts the heiny in his mouth


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 31, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cause he puts the heiny in his mouth



Boom!!!!!!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 1, 2016)

I love beer preferably lager...Stella Artois for the W. Seasonal summer ales are also bomb. The  only problem with beer and bodybuilding is the carbs and fat..and the alcohols effect on metabolism. So i keep it to a minimum...but if I one day I severely injure myself or decide to say fuk BB and do powerlifting then I'll start chugging beers.


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 1, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I drank a case of high life's and a shit load of fireballs Sat day and night. I feel like a million bucks.


  I guess the light beer isn't working if you needed the fireball.  Did you have a lime in the "light" beer too?  lol


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 1, 2016)

lately I've been drinking Guinness and hittin PRs. That's about all I got.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 1, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> I guess the light beer isn't working if you needed the fireball.  Did you have a lime in the "light" beer too?  lol



What country do you live in that High Life's are light beer? Miller Lite is light beer, Miller High Life is liquid gold.


----------



## RISE (Jun 1, 2016)

High life's are Def a light beer bud, haha. 

 I tend to drink stouts but have been craving IPA's lately.  Don't drink too much beer anymore though bc it makes me super bloated and just feel like shit.  So I stick to rum n cokes or patron.


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 1, 2016)

Born and raised in the great USA!!!  Just like foreign beer b/c it has more alcohol content!!  Everyone has their own preference though.  I had "Not your father's Root Beer Ale" two weeks ago and it tasted great but my buddy said it costs a lot.  5.9% alcohol volume!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 1, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Born and raised in the great USA!!!  Just like foreign beer b/c it has more alcohol content!!  Everyone has their own preference though.  I had "Not your father's Root Beer Ale" two weeks ago and it tasted great but my buddy said it costs a lot.  5.9% alcohol volume!!



My wife got a 6 pack of those Root Beers this weekend. She loved them, but we both felt like they were to thick or something to drink a whole 6 pack. And yeah, a 6 pack of those bad boys was 12 bucks....my case of high life was $13


----------



## StoicHouse (Jun 2, 2016)

Fuuck I drank too much Hi-5 IPA over the weekend... But ate some good steak! I know my sleep quality sucks when I get drunk... And I get fat too.


----------



## RichPopeye (Jun 2, 2016)

Casual drinking turned into a serious drinking problem for me that lasted 30+ years. I sorry for being the "buzz kill" to this thread.  I'm now proud to say that I have more than a year of clean time. I feel better than ever, I'm healthier than ever and I have my wife and three children to enjoy life with as a recovered man. Thank God.
Just saying.....


----------

